# Niner One 9 Build!



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Hey all. Looking to put together a One9 for the 2011 race season. Build spec below. Have a few questions on brakes and wheelsets.

Frame: Niner One9 LG
Fork: Niner Carbon *578g (uncut)*
Headset: Cane Creek 110 *113g*
Crankset: E.13 SS *670g*
Chainring: 32T Blackspire Mono Veloce *43g*
Seatpost/Stem: Thomson *SP: 231 g Stem: 173g*
Bars: Niner Flat Top Carbon
Grips: ESI Chunky *61g (inc. end caps)*
Brakes: 2011 Magura SL w/ Storm SL rotors *468g F/R + 216g rotors/bolts + 32g rear adapter = 716g *
Seat: Specialized Avatar *335g*
Chain: SRAM PC-890 *316g (full length)*
Wheelset: CK SS, Arch, DT comp
Pedals: EB SL *263g*

MK


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's what's going on mine as we speak. I screwed up and ordered the wrong spindle width BB, and switched spokes which might delay everything a week, but should still have prior to first race of the season Feb 27th.

Just got the frame and first batch of parts in last week. The rest should be rolling in over the next week or two. Here's the build list:

Niner Large One 9 frame, raw
Niner Nude carbon fork
Chris King headset silver
Niner carbon Flattop bars Moondust grey
Hope X2 Race brakes - the original gunmetal blue ones w/Ti hardware and carbon levers
Thomson X4 70mm stem silver (or 100mm, the 70mm looks awfully short now that I have it; have a 100mm X4 as a backup anyway)
ESI grips white
Thomson 31.6mm x 410mm seatpost silver
Thomson seat clamp
Selle Fibra saddle blue
White Ind. ENO cranks 175mm polished
White Ind chainring 32t polished
Time ATAC XS pedals
Phil Wood Ti BB 113mm, alloy BB cups (WRONG spindle width, doh!)
KMC SLX-9 Ti chain
Maxxis Ikon EXO tires F/R
Hope skewers gunmetal blue
DT240s centerlock hubs w/36pt upgrade and 6-bolt adapters 
DT Sapim CX-Ray spokes Stans Crest 29er rims white
Stans Notubes sealant
Homebrewed Ti Cog 18t and 20t

All of these parts are adding up to just over 17lbs. Should easily stay well under 18lbs even if I missed something.

We'll have to compare pics as we're both very similar builds and in a race to complete at this point. 

I also converting some King/Flow SS wheels (currently 24mm front axle and 26" rear rim) from another bike to be my heavy duty bang-around wheels. And as soon as the ENVE Tubeless-ready rims are released, look out.... I know nothing about I9 wheels other than watching a guy jump up and down on one against a rock during a race to try and get it straight enough to avoid a DNF. It was a sweet looking wheel and I was in pain for him 'cause even back then I knew it wasn't cheap.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Your build sounds awesome! I think yours will be finished first. We cant really even think about racing out here until May! Are you concerned at all running the Square Taper BB in the EBB at all?


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

canonshooter said:


> Your build sounds awesome! I think yours will be finished first. We cant really even think about racing out here until May! Are you concerned at all running the Square Taper BB in the EBB at all?


Thanks! I tolerate 100+ degrees all summer to have some 75-80 degree days in winter. But right now it's about 18 degrees! But back up to 60ish by Sunday. 

I haven't given much thought the the square taper BB. But I'm fairly dumb when it comes to BBs as demonstrated by my ordering one based on what I had in my old frame, not realizing the spindle needed to be wider for the One 9. Should have left that to my bike mechanic. And since then, I've seen on Niner's website that the EBB is designed for external BBs only. But after a little research I found others who were running ENOs on One 9 frames. And now your question gives me more pause. Probably gonna call Niner tomorrow and figure out if I've screwed the pooch or not. If that doesn't work out, I'll go with a King BB and probably some XTR cranks and a Homebrewed chainring and leave the ENOs on my backup bike.

Feel free to enlighten me, anyone, if I'm going down the wrong path with the square taper and ENOs in a Niner EBB.

Edit: Okay, I've done some research and am now rethinking my cranks. Sounds like the sq taper will work, but will be a semi-major hassle to tension the chain, especially since I do it all the time when swapping rear cogs. Time to check my options, and probably call Dan at Homebrew again.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Yea... I was planning on running the Eno as well, but as I was digging and emailing Niner, it was confirmed that while it would work it was not really the way the EBB was designed.

My first thought was to run XTR as well, but then stumbled across the E.13. They are relatively light weight, and SS specific. They also have a 30mm spindle which I like. The set with a chainring can be had for under $250 and nothing has to be modded. With chainring they are less than 100g heavier than XTR and a third the cost. The extra money saved on the cranks will allow me to get the better brake setup that I want.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Those are actually my 2 leading options right now. I checked out the Ethirteen when they were first released, plus my LBS has some experience with them. I heard they were slightly tricky to set up the chain line if you haven't done it before, but they've already been through it and know the process. I think I can pick up some XTR 970s and sell the rings to help offset the cost. I'll be talking to the LBS this morning and getting their advice. My mechanic says he can make the ENOs work, but I just think it would be better to go external BB like Niner recommends.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

That makes sense. I cant imagine the chainline is any more difficult to setup than any other crankset. It shouldnt take to long to put it all together. I am my own mechanic so it helps when I am figuring stuff out!


----------



## AEC (Oct 8, 2009)

Sweet build up. Looks a lot like mine. And i love mine. Although i had to have a squishy fork. I love the look of the I-9's and i haven't heard a bad thing about em. But to save a bit of money i went with Crests and American Classic hubs. Cant say many good things about em cuz i have only rode them once. Also, do you have any experience with the Tioga Spider Saddle? Looks crazy!

Heres my build up for reference. Weights right at 20.5


Niner One 9 - Large
Reba Team 29 XX with Xloc
Hayes Stroker Gram - Cleansweep X
Fifteen G/The Hive 175 mm 34T
Eggbeaters
Thomson Elite X4 Stem
Easton EC90 XC Handlebar
Vincero Design Magnetic Water-bottle Holder
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
WTB Devo Carbon Saddle
Woodman Deathgrip SL Ti Seatpost Clamp
Chris King NoThreadSet
Sram Chain
ESI Chunky Grips
USE Tula SpinStix
SCHWALBE Racing Ralph 2.25
Niner Cogalicious Cog
Stans Notube Sealeant
Stan's ZTR Crest 29 Wheelset American Classic Hub

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reference. I am hoping to be under 20#. We'll see!


----------



## AEC (Oct 8, 2009)

With the carbon fork i think, without a doubt, you will be able to get her under!


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Another very nice build, and featherweight for a front squish. It's been almost 20 years since I rode a rigid mtb, but I'm hoping it won't be a huge change. Even if I add a fork, it will likely be a Lefty so will still be under 20 lbs. I'm hoping to have it together for a hill climb competition week after next. It should climb like a mountain goat - if my legs/lungs are up to the task!


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Decided to go with the e. thirteen cranks as well. LBS ordered them today.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Awesome! When you get them in let me know what you think! I am oging to be ordering them with my frame from Tree Fort in the next few days!


----------



## cherokee9040 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got an email back from Tree Fort that said they expect the e.13 crank to be back in stock on 3/4/2011, so you may have to look elsewhere if you want it sooner. I am doing a One 9 build as well and the e.13's look awesome.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, my LBS had to order direct from eThirteen to get them.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up guys!! I am working with my LBS's as well. I have a few that are willing to match Tree Fort's ridiculously awesome prices!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

AEC said:


> With the carbon fork i think, without a doubt, you will be able to get her under!


Absolutely !!! My ONE9 is 18.4Lb and thats with a PRO Carbon fork , im waiting on a white Niner carbon which will drop another 150-200g hopefully taking it into the 17's

EDIT: New fork fitted .

Parts list

One9 Med raw
Crests/supercomps/hopes
Middleburns/SKF BB/33t rotor ring
KCNC SC stem/Ti seatpost
Hope X2 Pro/Race brakes
Niner carbon fork
Salsa Pro-moto carbon bars
Time Carbon XS pedals
Syncros FL saddle
RR 2.4/2.25 set-up tubeless



Stevob said:


> this thread is useless without pics


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Being in the 17# range would be 10# lighter than my full squish! That would be welcomed!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

this thread is useless without pics


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Stevob said:


> this thread is useless without pics


10-4... I will post up the build as pieces come in. first order goes in this week!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

much betterer. cheers


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Same here. Should have a finished product by ~Wednesday.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

@ozzy - how do you like the hope brakes?


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

canonshooter said:


> @ozzy - how do you like the hope brakes?


I've been running the exact same brakes for 2-3 years. Love 'em except for 1 thing, no adjustable pad contact. So I end up changing rear pads more often than I probably need to. I use organic pads, btw, and should really think about sintered I guess. They're super light and have plenty of stopping power for XC, but also very good modulation. I've been on the fence about getting something else that does have pad contact adjustment, but haven't felt the "need", so am content to run these some more.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

wow... I am surprised. for the price, you can get into maguras or formulas... I was thinking maybe the hopes were a less expensive alternative.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have them on my 429 as well ... the newer versions X2 race in black . Awesome brakes and they are under 300g per complete end .


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Minor Update:

Frame on order from Goodspeed Cycles... should be here early next month. Picked up the '11 Marta SL's and Thomson Bits. Cranks should be in early March. Other bits I am slowly acquiring!

Totaled the "Estimated" weight and fully built with pedals and tires comes in a hair less than 18 lb. I will be weighting the parts as they come in to revise the numbers. Looking good so far!


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Update: Posted up some weights. Once I get my photobucket cleaned up I will try and get some pictures too.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally picked mine up from the shop yesterday and took it on a maiden voyage. The shop got the wrong size spokes for the front wheel, so instead of a DT240/Crest/CX-Rays, I'm rolling on a ZTR Arch wheel with a Geax tire and Avid rotot for the time being. Should have my wheel on in aboue a week. The weight came it at 19.6lbs as it is now configured with pedals and all. I'm not exactly pleased with that, but fully expect to drop at least a 1/2 lb or more when I put on the DT240/Crest wheel with Hope ultralight rotor and lighter tire. I'm probably not quite WW enough to put it on any more of a diet in other areas, though. All of the parts I selected were somewhat of a calculated balance between WW and strength, and I strongly doubt 1 lb of bike weight is going to cause me to win or lose any races.

Some initial thoughts on the ride:

I am really surprised at how much I don't mind the rigid fork. It is WAY more compliant and chatter absorbing than I would have ever imagined. Of course the last full rigid bike I rode was a '92 GT Karakoram K2 made of 4130 chromo, so that's my only basis for comparison. 

The Selle Fibra saddle is also more comfortable than I would have guessed, but I tend to prefer fairly rigid saddles anyway as I'm usually out of the saddle a lot on the rough stuff or when climbing. Dunno how much the carbon rails account for vibration dampening, but I'm pleased with the saddle. 

I'm currently running a King 18t cog in the rear and it was a little too tall for a couple of short steep climbs, but I have a 20t Homebrew Ti cog on the way. But I do kind of miss the short stays on my Trek 69er already. That bikes wheelies over anything with very little effort and feels a little snappier in acceleration.

The EBB slipped a little and creaks a LOT. I'm not sure if my LBS used the teflon tape I gave them, but I'll be revisiting this when I run it by the shop for some tweaking. Other than the EBB, the eThirteen cranks/BB seem pretty stiff compared to the POS Shimano UN-54 I was running woith my ENOs. Due to my eff-up with ordering the wrong spindle (and lack of external BB cranks really), now my backup bike will have a Phil Wood Ti BB and ENOs.

I have my first race of the season in 1.5 weeks and will post more of a ride report then. I'm waiting until I get the matching wheel up front before taking any pics. Plus the bike was only clean for about 10 minutes before I got it properly dirty. :thumbsup:


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

awesome to hear... not sure about the EBB but my guess is that it was not installed correctly.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a set of kings laced with DT comps to arches and while they are great wheels, they are definitely not racy by any means, but they are bombproof. You could loose a pound or so pretty easily by going DT Swiss hubs and using supercomps or sapim spokes. it all depends where your priorities are. For what its worth, I built a One9 race only bike last year and this was my rough build:

White Bros rock solid (swapped between this and F29 depending on course)
CK headset
EA90 stem
Monkeylite SL bars
Avid Ultimate levers and BB7 calipers and XTR centerlock rotors
XTR M960 cranks w/ cut down spider for SS only use. 
DT240 centerlock SS hubs laced with DT revolutions and Stans 355 rims.
Rigid, It weighed well under 19 pounds and suspended it was just under 21 pounds I think. 

If I had it to do over, I'd change the spokes for sure. Revos were too flexy, but they were super light and felt really snappy compared to my king/comps/arches. The DT/Revo build is about 1550 grams whereas the Kings are well over 2000 grams. If I have to rebuild either wheelset this season I'll probably use CX-Rays.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, the ZTR/Arch front wheel is just a shop loaner for a week or so while the LBS waits for the correct size CX-Ray spokes to build the front wheel. The final wheel build will be DT240 CL, Crest rims, CX-Ray spokes front and rear. That's what I'm running on the rear right now, but I haven't weighed it yet. Once the front wheel is built, I'll probably pull everything apart and get some accurate weights and some good pics.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

direneed said:


> Yeah, the ZTR/Arch front wheel is just a shop loaner for a week or so while the LBS waits for the correct size CX-Ray spokes to build the front wheel. The final wheel build will be DT240 CL, Crest rims, CX-Ray spokes front and rear. That's what I'm running on the rear right now, but I haven't weighed it yet. Once the front wheel is built, I'll probably pull everything apart and get some accurate weights and some good pics.


I built a geared rear wheel recently using a 190 cl hub, cx-rays, and crest rim and it weighed in around 750g with tape and valve stem. Those fugly cromo singlespeed bolts on the 240 weigh a ton... I'd bet your wheel weighs around 850g.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm currently running Hope 9mm skewers Fr/Rear to see if they are stiff enough. I was holding off on SS bolts as a last resort if things were wobbly at all. My initial impression was good. Taking it out again tonight.


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

Any updates/tips on setting up the BB? I've heard lots of things about this and I'm scared since I jus got a deal on a brand new one9. Nice build you guys have going there.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

wow your guys one9 are super light. I am in the process of building one now too but I think mines going to be around 23 pounds.

Large one9 frame atomic blue
reba rlt ti with pop loc and maxle
hope/dt swiss/stans flows rims
e.13 cranks
home brewed sprockets
avid exlixr 5 brakes

Also for the EBB squeaks have you tried this?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=683535


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

direneed said:


> The EBB slipped a little and creaks a LOT. I'm not sure if my LBS used the teflon tape I gave them, but I'll be revisiting this when I run it by the shop for some tweaking


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=681535

I have the can of carbogrip here but am too busy to do the fix, will do it tomorrow probably.

I hope it fixes it, i love this bike but hate the creak !


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

EBB slipped again yesterday, but only slightly. My mechanic had used both seat tube paste and Teflon tape, so he redid it with only Teflon tape this time. Creaking has been pretty much eliminated. I think I just need to do a more thorough cleaning to remove any grease residue and should be good to go. 

I also weighed it on my own scale at home, and with the loaner wheel it is 19.3lb. My DT/Crest/Ikon setup should drop ~200 grams and get it well under 19lbs which is light enough for me. 

And now I'm realizing how much of a balancing act tire pressure is with a rigid fork. First ride was really low pressure, which made for a very comfy ride, but I cannot stand tires rolling when cornering. I put in about 34lbs yesterday and it handled much better but I paid for it in ride quality. Just gonna take a little more tweaking to find the sweet spot.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

@dire... I dont think your mechanic read the instructions when he installed the EBB. It is very clearly written to make sure that there is nothing between the teflon tape and the EBB shell.

"2. Cleaning the frame and eccentric insert: The frame’s bottom bracket
shell and the Bio-Centric Bottom Bracket Insert (EBB) must be totally free
from lubricant or dirt. Clean using rag and alcohol. If these parts are not
cleaned properly the residual lubricant may allow the EBB to rotate in the
shell."

In terms of weight, I am going to be running a relatively heavy wheelset (Arch, CK, DT comp, Conti RR) and I am still estimating a weight just over 18lbs. So far, of all the parts I have acquired, they have all been lighter than my original estimation. Maybe sub 18lbs is still possible!


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, I think you're right on the EBB install. I'll drop it by for a redo on Monday. He's great about taking care of stuff on the spot. I think the Teflon tape, which was my idea, maybe through him off. He'll get it sorted out, though.

I didn't really get to weigh everything individually myself (need a parts scale) but was expecting under 18lbs based on the published weights I had added up. I think my front wheel/tire combo an Hope rotor will drop between 200-300gms from current weight and get it well into the 18lbs range. I'll probably drop a little weight on some new Time Carbon/Ti pedals as I need another set for the backup bike anyway, so it will get the Time XS hand-me-downs. And some ENVE wheels are in my future, but not until April or so when the tubeless version comes out. And that will be it for this one.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

You run 34lbs!?! jeebus... I dont run more than 25 or so unless the race course is super fast and non technical... even then, I prefer the added cornering traction to the low rolling resistance. When running rigid, I typically use a bigger tire like a wierwolf 2.55 on the front and I run that around 22#.


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I just absolutely cannot stand how low pressure tires roll in corners. I'm used to riding front suspension, so this low pressure thing is fairly new to me. Hate the feeling that the tire is always just about to break lateral traction or come off the bead. Seems like I have a better feel for what sticks and what doesn't around 30 lbs +. Oh, and the sound of expensive rims banging rocks is pretty unpleasant, too. But then again, maybe this is like my resistance to clipless pedals in the old days.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Whoa...that is a lot of psi for me! I run 19-22 lbs in my front and 24-26 psi in rear. I have never burped a tire or bent a rim so maybe I have been lucky!


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Great looking bike man!


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

MyName1sMud said:


> Great looking bike man!


which one?


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

canonshooter said:


> which one?


Only pictures I saw


----------



## direneed (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my new build as promised. Been on 4 rides so far and am just barely making it up climbs with the same gearing I was using on my 69er (turning ~4.5 gear inches more now vs. my other rig). The EBB has still been slipping just a little, hence the stay protector for the time being. Shoulda removed it for the photos I guess. As pictured, it weighs 18.6lbs on my Berkley digital fish scale. For comparison, I hung a 15lb dumbell, which actually weighed 15.5lbs, so dunno if the scale is reading a little heavy or if the dumbell is a half pound heavier than it should be. It is basically the exact same weight as my road bike, which ain't heavy either.  I'll drop a little more weight on pedals soon, but overall, I am very happy with how it came out. I'm pretty surprised at how much I don't miss front suspension. First race is tomorrow at Warda. Cheers!


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet. I would have had pics up by now but some how the promise from niner that I'd have my frame by last Thursday didn't come thru. I'm stuck now waitting till Tuesday. I'm fuming.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

@dire: Nice build. All I am waiting on is the Frame, Bars, and wheelset...


----------



## cherokee9040 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just got mine done a few days ago. I wanted the Niner carbon fork, but it was on backorder forever, so I got a Manitou Minute instead and will probably get the Niner fork later. 24.4 lbs. I wasn't super concerned about the weight, but it is soooo much lighter than my Monocog. I have no idea about the individual component weights, but here's my build and a pic. I've had a few rides and I really like it. I'm working to get the creaking to stop from the BB, and it's getting better.

Medium Atomic Blue One 9
I9 Wheelset with Stans Flow rims with Exiwolfs tubeless
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 GXP Crankset
Chris King Headset
Cateye Strada wireless computer
Ergon GA1 Grips (Awesome!)
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
BB7 brakes, SD7 levers
Manitou Minute Fork with ABS+ and remote lockout
Kore Alloy bar from my Monocog (waiting on Niner Carbon bar)
Shimano PD-M520 pedals
WTB Rocket V Race saddle
SRAM PC-850 chain


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

May have to take a pic later as I have none of recent:

Niner One9 XL Raw
Niner Carbon fork 
I-9 SS Wheels: Arch Rims. Front is converted to 9mm thru-axle. Rear is converted to 10mm thru-axle. DT-Swiss RWS thru-bolt "skewers." Tubeless (tape and American Classic tubeless valves)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron (front) Maxxis Aspen (rear)
Hive Fifteen G 180mm crankset, Rotor SS chainring, Alu chainring bolts
Whipperman SS 10 speed chain
Homebrewed Bike Components Ti cog 18t
Avid Juicy Carbon brakes (185/160)
Time ATAC XS Carbon Pedals
Thomson Masterpiece Stem and Seatpost
Specialized Phenom SL saddle 143mm
Ragley Carnegies Carbon Bar
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Ergon GA1 Leichtbau grips

Sub-20 lbs.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

sounds like an awesome build chuck! I am still waiting on Frame and Bars.... Hopefully next week!!


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Niner a great co.*

I broke a part they fixed it. Good to see business go their way so I use Niner chainring and cog. They are aluminum and wear, but it looks as if they last a year or more.


----------



## JTrue (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got mine built up, 20.26 lbs right now. Thought I would be in the 19's with my list of parts, but a couple components were heavier then advertised. Could drop about 300 grams with a change in tires, but I like the Ardent's for now. Build list as follows.

Medium Raw Frame
Exotic Carbon Fork w/ Carbon Steerer
Ritchey Compression Plug
Cane Creek 100 Headset
Carbon Steerer Spacers
Easton XC One Wheels
EastonEA90 80 MM Stem
Easton Haven Carbon Bars
Avid Elixir CR Brakes
XX Rotors w/ Ti bolts 185/160
Cut XTR M960 Crankset
Homebrewed 35-T Chainring
Niner 20-T Cog
Sram PC-991 Chain
Ergon GX-1 Grips
Crank Bros 2-Ti Pedal
Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
Ritchey SuperLogic Carbon One-Bolt Seatpost
Twenty6 Products Seatpost Clamp
Carbon Waterbottle Cages
Ardent 2.25 tires


----------



## davidbfunk (Oct 26, 2011)

*Niner One 9 Builds*

I see that this is an older thread but I'm building two Niner One 9's with the new frames you might be interested in. One's for my wife and one for myself. She gets the lighter Stan Race Gold wheels listed in the build. Projected weights are 16.59lbs for hers and 17.92 for mine. I'm running stans hubs to stans arch wheels, have a larger frame and run SPDs which accounts for the difference.

Of course, these are based on advertised weights and may be off. Hopefully, they're high. I'm waiting on her seatpost and both stems and then I'll be putting them together.

BTW, neither of us have ever SS'd before, but figured it was time to add them to the stable.

Here's her build:

LBS------Grams
3.15------1430------Niner One 9 Med, Tange/Black Licorice
2.9--------1320------Wheels: Stans Gold Race wheels 
0.18----------83-----Skewers: Carbon/hollow Cr included with wheels
2.38-------1080-----Tires: Maxxis Aspen 2.10 
0.33---------150-----Headset/EBB: FSA /Niner
1.25---------565-----Fork: Niner Tapered Carbon 9mm in Tange
1.72---------778-----Crank: Stylo 1.1 175mm with BB (weight 848 - bashguard 70g = 778)
--------------------------Chain Ring - Niner included in Crank weight
1.54---------700------Brakes: New Elixir 7's 
0.47---------215-----Seat WTB Rocket V Team (mine is Silverado Team)
0.49---------220-----Seatpost: Niner Carbon RDO 31.6mm Tange
0.10-----------44-----Seatpost Clamp - Niner - 34.9mm Seat Collar Size (with bike)
0.26----------120-----Stem: Niner 90mm, 5 degree rise Tange
0.35----------160-----Bar: Niner Carbon Flat Top - 710mm Tange
0.53----------240-----Pedals: Tioga Spyders (mine are spd 540)
0.04------------20-----Cogs: Niner Cogilicious 20t
0.18------------80-----Grips: Lizard Skin Charger Lock-ons
0.04------------20-----Cog Spacer Kit (Velo Solo Black)
0.66-----------300----Chain: SRAM SS
16.59--------7525----Total


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

well yes it is an older thread and it would appear that cannonshooter has dropped the build thread or just didn't build it. Since there are no pictures or comments I will accept it as never happening at this time.

davidbfunk: you got some nice parts listed there. None of them are true ww parts mind you (other than the wheels maybe) but you still end up with a good result! The build should come out really nice and if you do decide to get stupid with ww parts you still have room to play with (which makes me sort of sick already). Good luck!


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Sorry guys!! I got into the race season and just never updated the thread!

Current Build:

Niner one 9 (LG)
Niner Carbon Bars
Ergon grips
Ritchey WCS Stem 110mm
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Niner Carbon Fork and Reba Race 100mm
Formula R1 brakes/rotors
Thomson post/clamp
Selle Italia SLC Carbon seat
Truvativ Noir Crankset with GXP team BB
KMC X9 SL
Chris King and Stan's Arch Wheelset
Crank Brother's EB 3's

Currently running 32x16 gears
Have cogs from 16T-19T

Just ordered HBC 33T chainring, 16,17T cogs.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

I don't have any pictures but I will get some up soon! Currently the bike is weighing in just over 18# for those seeking weight info.


----------

